# Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee



## Leihwagenmafia (13. Oktober 2011)

Nabend allerseits,

nachdem ich jahrelang mit geflochtener Schnur auf der Ostsee geangelt habe, möchte ich es mal wieder mit monofiler versuchen.

Die Preisunterschiede sind ja doch gewaltig und ich denke, dass sich die monofilen Schnüre in den letzten Jahren sicher verbessert haben und sich nicht mehr jede Schnur, wie ein Gummiband beim Pilken anfühlt ( oder ) ?

Welche Schnur ist empfehlenswert ?

Ich habe vor mir eine Spule Penn  International Monofilament in 0,45 zu bestellen. Gerlinger bietet 600 Meter für 13,90 Euro an. 
Damit kann man doch normalerweise nix falsch machen, oder ?

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ? Ist vielleicht jemand vom Angeln mit Geflochtener wieder dauerhaft auf Mono umgestiegen ?

Gruß von der Leihwagenmafia


----------



## DorschChris (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*

Ich fische auch seit Jahren Geflochtene und habs dann spaßeshalber für ne Stunde mal wieder mit ner Mono versucht. Der Kontakt war halt irgendwie total seltsam und ungewohnt, Fische gefangen habe ich trotzdem. Bleibe aber lieber beim Geflecht.

Solltest du wirklich wieder dauerhaft mit ner Mono fischen wollen, dann empfele ich dir die Stroft GTM 0,30 Stärke!


----------



## Hechtpeter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*

ich persönlich würde nie wieder auf monofil umsteigen.Der Preis für geflochtene ist hoch,aber nie am falschen Ende sparen..

Genausogut könnte man seine Uhren stoppen, um Zeit zu sparen|supergri


Gruß

Peter


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*

Mono und die damit verbundene, gedämpfte Köderführung kann Vorteile haben, wenn die Fische heikel sind.
Am besten beides mitnehmen, und an schwierigen Tagen testen.


----------



## Bruno (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*



Leihwagenmafia schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits,
> 
> nachdem ich jahrelang mit geflochtener Schnur auf der Ostsee geangelt habe, möchte ich es mal wieder mit monofiler versuchen.



Warum nicht - geht und wenn's Fische gibt, wirst Du auch mit ausgestreckter Rute egal ob monofil oder geflochten welche ins Boot holen und mit ausgestreckter Hand :m landen.

Ist aber davon auch von Deiner gewählten Rute abhängig.
Du musst schon bei solchen Fragen etwas genauer werden und die Rute beschreiben oder den Hersteller und den Typ der Rute angeben. |rolleyes
Ich hoffe, dass das nun klar wurde. ;+

Wie schon verher gesagt nehme auch ich lieber geflochtene - damit habe ich mehr Gefühl. #6

Die Betrachtungsweise, dass die geflochtenen Schnüre teurer sind, kannst Du bei einer Kuttertour die in der Gegenrechnung nicht billig ausfällt mals gänzlich vergessen. 

Daraus ergibt sich:
Wie mein Vorredner schon eindeutig sagte, beides mitnehmen, testen und dann berichten. 
Dabei spielt der Preisunterschied zwischen geflochtener und monofiler wohl keine Rolle! oder doch? #c

Viele Grüsse und viel Erfolg,
Bruno#h


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Bruno: Ich angele in der Regel mit der Penn Charisma, 3,00 Meter, 30-120 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Die Rute ist schon sehr sensibel. 

@ DorschChris: 0,30er Schnur finde ich vom Gefühl her zu dünn- Auch wenn 8 kg Tragkraft schon recht viel sind. 
Ich habe mir jetzt mal die 0,45er Schnur von Penn bestellt und werde mal schauen, wie ich damit zurecht komme. Eine Rolle wird damit ausgestattet. Die restlichen Rollen behalten erstmal die Geflochtene. Werde dann Mitte November berichten, wie es damit gelaufen ist. 

Schönen Dank für die Antworten.#6

Die Leihwagnmafia


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*

Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Monoschnüre in den letzten Jahren nicht wirklich verbessert wurden. Der einzige Unterschied ist nur, dass bei den Tragkraftsangaben mehr gelogen wird. Ich finde eine Geflochtene mit Monovorfach angenehmer als eine Mono. Weiterhin relativiert sich der Preis durch die längere Haltbarkeit. Eine 45er habe ich in meiner Pilkanfangszeit vor ca. 20 Jahren eingesetzt. Mittlerweile fischt man auf der Ostsee ja deutlich feiner. Mit einer 45er muss man oftmals auch deutlich schwerer fischen, weil die dicke Schnur der Strömung mehr Angriffsfläche bietet. Eine gute 35er reicht meist locker aus.


----------



## thomas19 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*



Leihwagenmafia schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits,
> 
> nachdem ich jahrelang mit geflochtener Schnur auf der Ostsee geangelt habe, möchte ich es mal wieder mit monofiler versuchen.
> 
> ...


Hallo erstmal!
Ich hatte mir auch mal Monofile von Penn zugelegt, allerdings 0,45iger Penn Platil Marine u. zwar zum Makrelenangeln in der Nordsee. Die war für den Zweck ganz gut. Die Schnur muß unbedingt salzwasserfest sein, egal, ob man in Nord-o. Ostsee angelt. Die Kutter benutzen für ihre Leihruten 40iger Sehne, so weit ich weiß. Die läuft besser von der Spule als 45iger u. reicht von der Tragkraft voll aus.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (18. November 2011)

*AW: Monoschnur zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee*

Hallo zusammen,

der Angelurlaub ist schon wieder vorbei- leider.

Um noch mal mein Fazit abzugeben... 

Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Schnur. Allerdings hätte eine 0,40er, oder 0,35er sicher auch gereicht. 

Ich habe mit der Mono nur auf Abdrift geangelt, wobei der Kontakt bei stärkerer Drift für mein Empfinden kaum noch da ist. 

Wenn die Drift nicht so stark ist, kann man die Schnur durchaus nutzen. Man spürt auch jeden Biss. 

Einen Biss hätte ich mir mit dieser Schnur gewünscht- nämlich den von einer Meerforelle, oder einem Lachs, der mir auf der Andriftseite erst ordentlich Schnur genommen hat und dann mit einem Schlag die Schnur ( 0,18er WFT Round Cast ) durchgeknallt hat. Wäre mit der Mono vielleicht zu bändigen gewesen... Schade.

Schönen Gruß 

Leihwagenmafia


----------

